
Oh My Fish Undergoing a DMCA Takedown - ijones16
https://github.com/oh-my-fish/oh-my-fish
======
Pyppe
Here's the notice:
[https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2016-02-04-Wahoo-...](https://github.com/github/dmca/blob/master/2016-02-04-Wahoo-2.md).

Also, basically the same thing happened 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10271304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10271304)

